# hi swift 630l owners sign in here!!



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :idea: 
i know i have just got mine :lol: 

but to people who have got one sign .....>> here ..so other members can contact other members with problems and querys about the model 630l garage or rear u only.. 

saruman :wink:


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)




----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Picked up ours two weeks ago & loving it

Sarah


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We have a Bessacarr 495 U Lounge at the back. Same as 630L does that count

Phil


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

pfil32 said:


> We have a Bessacarr 495 U Lounge at the back. Same as 630L does that count
> 
> Phil


hi :lol: yep 

ray


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

*swift 630*

HI 
I have a swift royale 630 u shape rear lounge had it for three years great m/h loads of space been aboard in her several times with three older kids you need the space which these m/h offer.Paul


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Can I join the club please guys? 

We've got a 1998 Bessacarr E695 which is the same thing with some mock-walnut fablon on the furniture. Great 'van, perfect layout (for us), still going strong after 72,000 miles. Funny thing, we always have breakfast at the front dinette, and all other meals on that flip-over table in the rear. Nice to have the choice! Shower a bit tight for space, but works fine.

Best bit is the bags of sprawling space for the two of us, and having followed the excellent Fego's exploits via his blog, it seems the layout even works with a full complement of six. Worst bit is lack of headroom in the luton, but daughter and boyfriend seems to squeeze in there without too much suffering.

Problems so far: broken habitation door hinge and cracked lens on the overcab marker lights - both replaced at minimal cost. One rear wheel bearing failed, seizing up the entire wheel/brake assembly, which involved rather more than minimal cost to put right. Swift also carried out the safety update to the travel belts in the dinette, which I thought was pretty good of them.

Previous owners have replaced the timing belt and rear shockers. New fridge and replacement Cascade water heater also fitted. Other than normal service items, that has been that. Touch wood....


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

I owned one for 3 years up until 2 months ago so i could maybe help with some questions if any. my van was FN03CXE if anyone out there has it


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We bought our 2003 630G in winter '05. Only trip was Europe last summer, 6 weeks and 4,000 miles. Van was fantastic. However, a leak has sprung, seems to be over the dinette window. It may need re-sealing. Checking every morning now and mopping up leak and changing towel.

Watching out upstairs window this morning I was looking at the roof of the van and noticed that it flexes quite a bit on the "shoulder" between the curve of the luton and the flat bit. Is this normal?

IH


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

We have one , a 2006 630l. Absolutely love the van. perfect for us and two teeenage boys ! Happy to help anyone with any questions.



Chris


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

hi got one 02 new shape 28jtd


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*630L*

Hi,we used to have a 630L "u" rear lounge a good van.We have now upgraded to a swift kontiki 645 "U" lounge is this ok? We have had some problems with it,the radio would go on/off itself.Took it to a fiat dealer who told me that the problem was caused by live wire from the rear van control panel (fitted by swift to get around the "20 min" radio shutoff from fiat.They disconnected this and the radio now works fine. My main problem is that when we put the van into storage when not in use is,after about 7-9 days the vans battery is flat! the digital panel reads about 1.1 volts,as it has central locking it will only open with a key.The AA have been called out a couple of times now and have jump started it with no bother(it usually starts with no problems thereafter) I have taken it to the local Fiat garage who replaced the battery under warranty.As far as I know they checked all and gave it the all clear.But,(there's usually a but) when we went to use it this week-end it was flat again!! We are getting totaly fed up with this,it is only 4 months old.I bought from Marquis in Preston to far to take back just yet.The local swift dealer Perthshire Caravans do not want to know as we did not buy it from them.Any advise from given will be greatly appreciated.Sorry to go on but it does get you down after it has happened regularly.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*hi roclaire here*

we have a new 630l and it has loads of issues so please ask any future contacts and we can exchane ideas on what wrong with them..


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: hi roclaire here*




roclaire said:


> we have a new 630l and it has loads of issues so please ask any future contacts and we can exchane ideas on what wrong with them..


I think it may be; nay! it *is*, a good idea to start a new thread rather than to tag on to one which started over two years ago and the previous post was 15 months ago.


----------

